

Show HN: My weekend project: Twtspire - kwellman
http://www.twtspire.com/

======
kwellman
Twtspire uses the twitter search api to find tweets with key phrases like "I
wish there was a site that..."

Hopefully it'll help give an idea of some of the things that people actually
want, and inspire a weekend project or two.

I would love to hear some feedback.

~~~
adrianwaj
Had you seen <http://twistori.com> ?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
That's really nice, I like it better than the OP's page.

------
mortenjorck
Feature idea: Add a "This is a good idea" button so users can vote up uncommon
and plausible ones.

~~~
kwellman
Ok. I just implemented a quick and dirty voting mechanism that'll due for now.

It uses the reddit algorithm for calculating how "hot" a story is.

That was fun!

------
seancron
Great job! This could definitely be useful to find something people already
want, especially if you could keep a tally of the most wished for ideas. What
did you develop it in?

I also like the logo of the two birds talking. Did you make it yourself, or
did you get it from somewhere?

One thing that I see could use a little improvement is the "next" and
"previous" links. Right now they just blend in to the background. You should
try making them stand out, and maybe make them look a bit more button-like. It
would also be worth testing "next" and "previous" links on the top of the
content.

~~~
kwellman
I wish I had the design chops to create a graphic of that quality...

I got it from <http://iconfinder.com/>. You can find lots of great graphics
there for free (don't forget to check the licenses).

------
devtesla
I love this. They seem to fall into a few categories: Silly and impossible, "I
want a website to take my boredom away," and the mildly disturbing. Oh, and
some not horrible ideas. _thumbs up_

------
plainOldText
Nice project. What language did you use? Python, Php, Ruby? and what
framework? I'm just curious :)

------
joefarish
Good idea + looks great. I found a slight glitch and couldn't find a better
way to contact you so here goes:

When I clicked like it went from a nice looking FB Like button to
<http://imgur.com/f5AID>

------
drewp
Something I'd be very interested to see are the ideas that _multiple people_
are asking for.

And then the next thing I would want is a fast way to throw up an ad for the
app in question, just to see how many clicks it gets.

------
tourbillonfunk
Cool idea!

If nothing else, some of the posts will make you laugh: "someone should make a
site called wetpussies.org and upload nothing but videos/pictures of people
giving their cat a bath. "

Great job, btw.

------
pbhjpbhj
I read this as "twat spire" in en-GB: twat is a word somewhere between "pussy"
and "cunt" in British English. Just FWIW. I guess you're not British?

~~~
tzs
Me too. I don't know if that means I have a dirty mind, or if I try to guess
missing vowels in alphabetical order.

------
drewp
See also: <http://twiteye.com/>

That one is more scrolly, and searches for a bit more than just 'app' ideas.

------
fooandbarify
Great idea! I like it a lot... sorry I can't be more helpful/critical but it's
working nicely for me and it looks good! Well done.

~~~
fooandbarify
I decided to build one of these ideas - check out <http://firstfan.me>!
(@wendyhk wished there was a site where you could record the time & date you
discovered a certain band. I am in the middle of mid-terms and couldn't crank
out the site just yet so I made a landing page and I'll put the site together
in the coming week.)

------
makethetick
That's a great idea, I'm sure you can get quite a few good ideas if you watch
it for long enough. Good job!

------
rome
Awesome. Thanks!

------
acconrad
nicely done hombre

------
HardyLeung
this is an excellent idea!

------
MikeMakesIt
Very cool idea

------
leeHS
This is great! Good job!

